# DX code for sinus xray



## mwarmke (Oct 30, 2008)

Pt has sinus xray for indication of sore throat and sinus congestion.  Report says maxillary sinusitis.  Do you use the chronic code of 473.0 or the acute
461.0.


----------



## screed@urhcs.org (Nov 5, 2008)

I would use the acute, because you don't know that it is chronic.


----------



## maysons1703 (Nov 5, 2008)

If the provider does not specify, ICD-9 defaults to 473.0 is catergorized as chronic or unspecified sinusitis. I would query the provider for specificity, otherwise use the defaulted code in ICD-9 473.0.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 6, 2008)

*Acute*

I'd vote for 461.0 Sinusitis, Acute, Maxillary.

Why?  Because unless you *know *that a condition is chronic (a condition of long standing), you can only assume this is an acute episode. 

So, if the physician didn't specify chronic, I'd code as acute. 

Just my opinion,


F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------

